# Broadheads



## ed'sboy (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm interested to hear what everyone uses especially what weight. I have always used 2 blade cut on impact, (Patriot, 125 gr). I want to stay with a 2 blade but was recently advised to use a 145/150 gr  broadhead due to the increase in the kinetic energy provided by the weight. Was told that with compounds, speed is important but with traditional, kinetic energy due to weight is important.
What is eveybody's take on this?


----------



## Al33 (Feb 26, 2007)

What kind of arrows? I mostly use 125gr two blade Magnus heads on my wooden shafts but also have other brands in varying weights. The wood and aluminum shafts are heavy enough for kinetic energy concerns using 125 gr heads for most game. If you want to go for hogs or bears then you might want to bump up the weight of the head.

So many variables there is no simple formula and you will get all kinds of opinions on this subject. Best advice I ever read about broadheads was shoot what you hit best with because accuracy makes for lethal shots more so than kinetic energy. If you want to shoot heads in the 150 gr range and are accurate with them with your particular arrows then I suppose that might be the best way to go.


----------



## ed'sboy (Feb 26, 2007)

Al, both my son and i shoot Easton XX78's, just in different sizes. He killed a bear this past year (gun) and we do plan on trying for bear with bows this year. I'd like to stay with one weight broadhead for deer and bear for simplicity sake.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 26, 2007)

I hunted bears this past season for my first time. Saw a few but no shots. I just used my wooden arrows tipped with the 125 Magnus heads. I like to think the 1 1/8th inch diameter heads penetrate better than say a a wider and heavier head. This past season I bought some 3 blade Wensel Woodsman's and I also shot a couple of Magnus I's, 160 gr. heads a friend gave me to try. Heck, I just like playing with different things to see what they will do. I'm a sucker for buying something I haven't tried when it comes to trad stuff. 

Unless you just want to try a heavier head, the 125 2 blades will do the trick on a bear from everything I have read. If I were shooting carbons at bears then by all means I would go with the heavier heads.

Good luck to you and your son with the bears this coming season.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 26, 2007)

I use a couple different kinds. 150gr Wensel woodsman, 190gr Simmons Interceptors and some 260gr Grizzlys. I really like the 190gr Simmons though


----------



## Slingblade (Feb 26, 2007)

I carried the 125 Wensel Woodsman head this past season...I say carried because that's all I did with them.  I thought I had put the mack daddy of all Mohican sneaks on a nice 10 point, but he made me look like an idiot when he kept a huge briar patch between us and them vanished.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 15, 2007)

Wensel woodsmans are a very good head even more so if you shoot lighter arrows. I prefer arrows around 550 - 600 grains total arrow weight with BIG broadheads . Simmons are great heads but a little hard for ME to get sharp. Magnus I`s are my favorite all around head. At 1.5 inches wide and very easily sharpened they are hard to beat.Don`t let anyone fool you on two blade heads. If you crack him low in the ribs he will bleed.RC


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 15, 2007)

What Robert said!!!!!!!....I have been doing this game for allot of years and I couldn't agree with Mr. Carter more!....look up anything you can find on Paul "Too Short" Brunner...he has been killing critters with 2-bladed Magnus broadheads for 50 years.......you will see some impressive holes made by 2-blade Magnus broadheads.....


----------



## markland (Mar 15, 2007)

Arrow weight is very important with trad equipment since you do not have an excess of speed and must maintain arrow weight to achieve penetration.  I have and always use our 125gr 4bl heads on my recurves and have taken alot of animals.  I have shot some deer and hogs with the Phantom heads and they did a great job.  I personally do not like 2 bl heads as I feel they do not open up a large enough hole in the animal and blood trails tend to be longer and less profuse with those I have seen.  I shot this bear last year at 15yds and the all I saw was the fletching disappear behind the shoulder, the arrow was laying on the ground about 10-15yds behind the bear, no problem with penetration.  I shoot 520gr arrows at 56#.  Mark


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 15, 2007)

What kind of beer?


----------



## robert carter (Mar 15, 2007)

Good bear Mark! Did you shoot him from the tree are were you walking?


----------



## markland (Mar 15, 2007)

Oops!  I fixed that!  I shot him on the ground, spot and stalk.  There were actually 2 of them, but I did not realize it at 1st.  They were coming down a ridge, feeding on acorns, so I moved up and positioned myself in front and let him work his way down to me.  He walked down and just turned broadside right in front of me, absolutely perfect!  I hammered him right in the crease of the shoulder and it came out about 2in behind the crease on the other side, needless to say he did not make it far, but he did run and roll straight downhill.  It was 3/10ths of a mile drag, well actually drag, get out of the way and roll, then drag some more down the mountain side, a half mile carry out to the trail and about 2 miles out to the truck.  Heck it only took 4 1/2 hours to get him out! LOL  Mark


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 15, 2007)

*Beer Bear...*

Mark...I was just "messin" with you....Congats on the fine looking bear.......I shot a eight pointer several years ago in southern Georgia when Gene and Barry Wensel was in the same camp....I shooting a CCCCCCCompound and using a Phantom 125....the buck must have turned allot just before the arrow hit him......when I recovered him he had an absolutley huge hole in him.......Barry & Gene said they had never seen that big of an arrow/broadhead hole in a deer......


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been use'n magnus 2 blade 125, they have done alright to date. But, I just bought some magnus snuffers 160, I'm die'n to try them out. Figured the first time out will be for turkeys. One nasty look head and there already nice and scary sharp !!


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh yea, NICE look'n bear Mark !
That's something I have'nt had the excitement of get'n yet.


----------



## ky_longbow (Mar 15, 2007)

I usually shoot a 2 blade magnus 125-
but ya gotta love them big 3 blade snuffers-------they make 'em leak pretty good- this pic shows what i mean-----
15 yard shot- fell in sight-50 yards-
61# lewis hollow recurve


----------



## ngabearhunter (Mar 18, 2007)

I always used and loved the 3 blade 125 gr snuffers. Have shot 3 GA bears with them and they really do the job.


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 19, 2007)

Mannnn, I gotta have me a bear !!


----------



## bowhunterwill (Apr 26, 2007)

I've never tried the snuffers but I have shot quite a few deer with Zwickey deltas.....always get huge penetration and good bloodtrails.....15 years of bowhunting only lost one deer (knock on wood) and that was one that got into water.  Anyway luv them Zwickeys.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 26, 2007)

I use the Ace Standard 2 blade head using my 50lb recurves and they did a good job on my deer last season.

I shot a hog this year with a 55lb Kodiak Mag and used the Wensel Woodsman head (150gr) and a 2018 Easton.

The Woodsman left a big hole but did not pass through the hog. The broadhead had hit a small bone and the tip mushroomed. I had the tips ground to a diamond point like is recommended but I still think the metal is to soft in the Woodsman head. But they have kill alot of animals so they still work.


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2007)

i have used snuffers(155gr love em) and i have also used the muzzy phantoms(220 gr) i like a heavy head but i mostly match them to my arrow and bow set-up

john


----------



## choctawlb (May 18, 2007)

I started out several years ago shooting 160 gr. "Howard Hill Heads" 2 blade. After shooting 2 deer,having pass complete pass thru's and having a heck of a time finding them due to small blood trails  I changed over to Zwickey deltas, been shooting them ever since. So far I haven't lost a deer using those. Good penetration and a good blood trail. 
I will be switching to knapped heads this year, so hopefully I'll have some feedback on them after this season. I have considered several different types, but keep going back to the Mississippian Triangle. It's a small head, easy to make, durable and it's probrobly the most found arrowhead type in the southeast. If it was used that widely it more than likely worked. Plus using cane arrows, the correct spined shaft is small on the point end, and would be difficult to haft a larger head into, unless you add a foreshaft to the arrow, something I'm not ready to try at this point.
 A friend of mine, that has been taking deer for 30+ years with self bow and cane arrows says that the triangle is the way to go for penetration. He has had complete pass thru's on several deer, slicing through ribs in the process, with the head showing no damage on recovery. 
Ken


----------

